# Looking for Low Stand Over Height



## GRJ (Jan 23, 2008)

Looking for road frameset/bike with standover of <70 cm. Felt road petite size, Terry Fast Woman, and some of the Trek WSD models look like they will work. Any other suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

What's your budget? Colnago makes some small frames.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

It's really too bad ABG stopped making the Litespeed Bella and Merlin Camena, which both came in XS with 650c wheels. If you can find one of those the s/o is under 70cm.


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

*Orbea Onix Dama*

Orbea has the Onix Dama in a size 46cm (650c wheels). Stand over is just under 70cm. Here is the info:
http://www.orbea-usa.com/fly.aspx?layout=bikes&taxid=57&pid=429
I have a 2009 version left over, if your interested let me know and we can talk on the phone.
Randy
www.peaktopeakbicycles.com


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

*ONLY* the 43cm Trek WSD models with the sloping top bar (varying by year) meet your criteria. IMHO the other manufacturers aren't being accurate. 

*The Trek 43cm frame has a standover height of 64cm or 25 inches.* It is the lowest in the industry for adult bikes by 2.5 to 5.0cm. I love my "08 2.3 and just picked up a '09 2.1 as a back-up bike. The 2 series bikes are excellent buys.

For 2010 Trek makes the 43cm frame only in the 1.2, 2.1, and 4.7 WSD's.

There are a few new '08 *2.3*'s still out there. It's a BEST BUY at this point and you couldn't go wrong with one. There's one at the Trek dealer in Dearborn, MI and one in Bethlehem, PA, if I remember correctly.

Look here too: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=187159


----------

